# Run Rudolph Run - new Warp Kings creation!



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

We had a lot of fun with this one.

Add a comment on the video and let my band members know what you think!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

👍👍👏❗❤


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Warp Kings - Run Run Rudolph. My new favorite version of Run Run Rudolph. Well done.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice Robert. My favorite X-mas carol.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

A big congrats! Put me back into the spirit of Christmas- will share this with my family. Well done!!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Scott did such a fantastic job with this video! We had fun...


----------

